# ENFJ vs ENFP feat. stupid, indesicive person who thinks too much



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

This is the third time I'm on the verge of changing types and I'm so done so please help me out

*ENFJ*

+I’m empathetic and even althruistic
+I’m good at manipulating people
+One life goal (I want to help people however how I get there is atm unsure)
+I’m polite and I know what’s good manners and what is bad
+I can create atmospheres (happy/sad etc)
+I’m extremely sensitive and melodramatic
+I have strong personal opinions and I can tell them well
+I have that “hi I’m your counselor, tell me everyhting” -thing going on
+I’m loyal and committed
+I seek approval and I ask a lot of opinions from people (I might not follow them tho). I want to be liked and appreciated and I customize myself for people’s tastes to some extent
+I think I’m a judger??? I don’t like making up my mind fast and stability in some sense sounds nice


-I have no need to flatter the authorities and I’ve been in fights with my parents and my teachers etc ‘cause I have strong views and personal style
-I don’t really see the Se in me. I’m clumsy, I don’t ‘care what my room looks like, I’m not that esthetic in general
-Also Ti is a bit questionable since I think out loud. I thought I use Ti since I have a lot of personal opinions but maybe it’s Fi with Te?
-I constantly evaluate things and options, there’s never only one option
-I have strong feeling about good and bad and these are not always the same as the society’s good and bad. I sometimes feel too opinionated for Fe
-Most of the ENFJ descriptions feel a bit off

*ENFP
*+I think I use Ne, Te and Si???
+Finding out who I am and being true to myself is important to me
+I’m scatter brained as fuck, I forget things and people have hard time following when I speak at times. Think of Lorelai Gilmore’s thought process
+Ne would explain the strong need for alone time even if I’m an extrovert
+I’m a bit essentric and have clear personal style
+I take life seriously (outwardly I’m silly, but still)
+I hate talking about my feelings (I love talking about other people’s feelings tho)
+I can’t settle for one personality type ‘cause I constantly evaluate other possibilities and they make sense too
+I _need_ the closure
+I’m bossy and I like hard facts.
+I tend to rant about things I feel strongly about every now and then
+I can be blunt to a fault
+Now that I think about it I’m only committed to a certain point


-I would be perciever??? ??? ??????????
-I don’t like risks (however I love adventures, how does that even work)
-I usually complete my tasks (even if I prograstinate them to the last second)
-I do agree with many statements ENFJ personality type states so huh?

I have more in common with ENFP when I look at this pros-cons list but it might be ‘cause I've been reading more about them lately (same happened with me when I changed from INFJ to ENFJ, the latter felt more right and now I’m experiencing the same feeling again). Also I babble a lot but so does few people who I've heard to be ENFJ's (e.g. Emma Stone and Jennifer Lawrence). I don’t like talking about my feelings but it does happen a lot with some people (usually after a bottle of vodka but still). The way I seek approval and see what’s appropriate is kind of Fe (ok it might be Fi in a way that for me politeness is important…. what’s the difference even). Finally the thing that I’m really sensitive (strong Fe -thing whereas Fi is more thick-skinned? It might be the Socionics subtype thing too tho, I have to look it up)


Also I’m too dumb for this crap and I think too much to find any kind of solution so please help me out I'm really confused and I need more info/opinions


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Straystuff said:


> Also I’m too dumb for this crap and I think too much to find any kind of solution so please help me out I'm really confused and I need more info/opinions


They value completely different functional sets. ENFJ values Fe,Ni,Se,Ti while ENFP values Fi,Ne,Si,Te.
Read about these and see which ones you relate to the most 

*Lenore Thomson's MBTI Wiki Explanation of Functions
MBTI: Descriptions of cognitive functions from various sources*


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

cyamitide said:


> They value completely different functional sets. ENFJ values Fe,Ni,Se,Ti while ENFP values Fi,Ne,Si,Te.
> Read about these and see which ones you relate to the most
> 
> *Lenore Thomson's MBTI Wiki Explanation of Functions
> MBTI: Descriptions of cognitive functions from various sources*


Actually enfp is Ne Fi Te Si - 
And enfj would be FE Ni Se Ti

Two totally different types 


Fi Ne Si Te are actually INFP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

A life goal but no clue how to get there? Scatterbrained? Don't like talking about your own emotions?

ENFP.


----------



## xnewix (Apr 17, 2014)

A lot of what you say, seams like me, and I think I may be ENFP.

I think what you say about mistaking Ti for Fi is what distracted me for some time.



> -Also Ti is a bit questionable since I think out loud. I thought I use Ti since I have a lot of personal opinions but maybe it’s Fi with Te?


other things I relate to you on are the scaterbraned thing, life goal but no idea how to get there stuff etc...the bit about personal feelings and the whole confusing yourself when speaking 

I see Fi in you not Fe and Ne not Ni soooooo ENFP?/??? INFP might be possible but idunno


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Actually enfp is Ne Fi Te Si


I haven't listed them in order on purpose -- to show how the orientation of all of ENFP's and ENFJ's functions differ.

You don't need to list functions in exact order all the time  Think outside the box just a little bit.



ai.tran.75 said:


> And enfj would be FE Ni Se Ti





cyamitide said:


> ENFJ values Fe,Ni,Se,Ti


You've repeated what I have written in my post ...


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

cyamitide said:


> I haven't listed them in order on purpose -- to show how the orientation of all of ENFP's and ENFJ's functions differ.
> 
> You don't need to list functions in exact order all the time  Think outside the box just a little bit.
> 
> ...


 I'm quite sure you know  but for our readers many will not be able to know- and I'm quite sure not every other ENFJs and some confuse readers knows the function for Enfps - I didn't know enfj and enfp shared completely different functions when I first started mbti .
As for thinking outside the box, Ne dom is extremely different then Fi dom kinda like how Ni dom is different from Fe , correct me if I'm wrong - I listed enfj function on purpose (and I won't explain much about enfj bc I'm don't know much about it) but I do know
FE is your dom 
Ni is your auxiliary 
Se is your tertiary 
Ti is your inferior 


You somehow listed the exact functions(not sure if you know ) of an INFP to compare to enfj  
Fi dom
Ne aux
Si tertiary 
Te inferior 


This is Enfp 



Ne dom
Fi aux
Te tertiary 
Fi inferior 

I can't really think outside the box bc I believe function orders are important on determining what type we are - but that's just me - sorry my Fi won't agree to seeing Fi Ne Si Te as the same as enfp 

But I do like your articles a lot , it's really helpful  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellybutton (Jan 2, 2014)

angelcat said:


> A life goal but no clue how to get there? Scatterbrained? Don't like talking about your own emotions?
> 
> ENFP.


I wouldn't say that not wanting to talk about emotions is an ENFP thing, not for all anyway, I do really like talking about my feelings. However I am choosy with who I share them, but still.. I'm an Enneagram 4, so maybe that's why. I have a lot of feelings 

Do you get super excited about things, like a new project, and the excitement wears off before the project is even done? Do you judge people, ENFPs generally very easy-going people. It's why we can seem stupid or air-headed sometimes because we can be gullible. I don't know many ENFJs, I just know they really care about people. 
Sorry, I recently just discovered Enneagram and it is blowing my mind so hard I think I forgot MBTI >.<


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

bellybutton said:


> I wouldn't say that not wanting to talk about emotions is an ENFP thing, not for all anyway, I do really like talking about my feelings. However I am choosy with who I share them, but still.. I'm an Enneagram 4, so maybe that's why. I have a lot of feelings.


I'm uncomfortable talking about my feelings, and approach the subject with hesitation. I'm happy to talk about ideas, movies, books, and things I love, but my personal feelings? Nope, other than in blanket statements ("I don't like this person") I deal with my emotions on my own.


----------



## bellybutton (Jan 2, 2014)

angelcat said:


> I'm uncomfortable talking about my feelings, and approach the subject with hesitation. I'm happy to talk about ideas, movies, books, and things I love, but my personal feelings? Nope, other than in blanket statements ("I don't like this person") I deal with my emotions on my own.


That's very interesting. For the longest time I thought all ENFPs were alike in every way, but it turns out they really aren't:/ Oh well


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

bellybutton said:


> That's very interesting. For the longest time I thought all ENFPs were alike in every way, but it turns out they really aren't:/ Oh well


Everyone is different based on environment and upbringing, and how well your lesser functions are developed greatly impacts your personality. I'm a bit Te-heavy due to living with a Te-mother.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

angelcat said:


> I'm uncomfortable talking about my feelings, and approach the subject with hesitation. I'm happy to talk about ideas, movies, books, and things I love, but my personal feelings? Nope, other than in blanket statements ("I don't like this person") I deal with my emotions on my own.


I'm exactly the same  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

bellybutton said:


> That's very interesting. For the longest time I thought all ENFPs were alike in every way, but it turns out they really aren't:/ Oh well


lol for the longest time I thought so too until I joined this forum , but apparently enneagram plays a big part as well
My enfp type 7 friend is a lot different than I am (type 9) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellybutton (Jan 2, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> lol for the longest time I thought so too until I joined this forum , but apparently enneagram plays a big part as well
> My enfp type 7 friend is a lot different than I am (type 9)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is the difference between ENFPs type 7 and type 9? I am fairly new to this, and quite interested in what it means for MBTI types.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enneagram is a totally different test , you should look for it and take online - 

7 I believe are enthusiast and there kinda like kids very excited about everything - they keep themselves excited and occupy to avoid pain

Type 2
To help others , helpful towards other people, fear of being alone 

Type 9
The dreamer 
Value inner peace and harmony for self and others 

I'm not so good with enneagram (I thought I was a 2 when I first start) still learning  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

don't go off the cog functions, it just leads to more confusion if you ask me.

You sound ENFJ. a lot of those traits you list as evidence for ENFP actually fit better with ENFJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

noz said:


> don't go off the cog functions, it just leads to more confusion if you ask me.
> 
> You sound ENFJ. a lot of those traits you list as evidence for ENFP actually fit better with ENFJ.


That's actually true / sorry I'm derailing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellybutton (Jan 2, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Enneagram is a totally different test , you should look for it and take online -
> 
> 7 I believe are enthusiast and there kinda like kids very excited about everything - they keep themselves excited and occupy to avoid pain
> 
> ...


Thanks, no I know I'm a 4, I was just wondering in what ways the combination of each Enneagram with ENFP differ. Because as ENFPs we still have some things in common, but not all, and I think Enneagram explains that part. I was just wondering.. Do you know what I'm trying to say? For example how does an ENFP 1 differ from an ENFP 7 or something like that, there is a point where they stop being similar. Thank you for answering though 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

An ENFP is more inclined to making their decisions based on personal convictions and opinions and they will not negotiate or consult with you. They have a very strict sense of what's wrong and right based off of their own opinions and feelings. What feels right for them. They're also more likely to make sure they're feeling okay and secure in a situation first before anyone else is. Fi is viewed as selfish by some Fe dominant users like ENFJ's. 

ENFJ's, because of their dominant Fe, are prone to making decisions for the good of everyone involved in a situation over logic, personal feelings and rational. They have a strict sense of what's wrong and right based off of morals from the outside. ENFJ's will negotiate with you and ask you what feels right for you because they feel that it's right to do so. They're more likely to make sure you're feeling okay with something before they do. If they don't feel okay with it, they can adjust themselves to some extent to feeling good about it.

Another thing to look at is the facial expressions. An ENFJ will have a very animated face much like an actor. Compare Oprah to Seth MacFarlene. Who looks more animated? Oprah does and she's an ENFJ. 

ENFP's are also quieter than an ENFJ is and they believe that life is a long journey to discover yourself and find out who you are among other many short term goals that they have that never really get complete due to their dominant Ne. ENFJ's always have one goal in their life and because of Ni/Se they will be determined to accomplish it. When an ENFJ says they'll do something, expect it done.

In my opinion, you seem more like an ENFJ to me than an ENFP.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

^ Ouch.

My ENFJ friend wanted so much to fit in and make other people comfortable / be like them as a child that she tried to darken her skin by going outside a lot (she's Spanish, so she has lighter skin than most of the "Mexican-Spanish" people in her community), and felt guilty in school when reading about how the Spaniards oppressed the Indians in the community. Everything she does is filtered through her dominant Fe. How will this make others feel? Is this appropriate to talk about? Am I representing everyone fairly?

My natural instinct as a child was to deliberately be different from everyone else, ranging from picking unusual clothes to dying my hair various colors to make a statement. I still have a violent reaction to the idea of "blending in." I struggle to continue liking something if too many other people leap on the bandwagon, because it feels wrong to go in the same direction as everyone else. I'm polite, but I believe in doing and saying what I think is right, even if it addresses some uncomfortable topics. 

So, OP, which sounds more like you?


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

I'm maybe possibly starting to lean towards being an ENFP. However I still have some doubts.

*ENFJ
*+If I decide something I do stick to that untill the end. I'm extremely stubborn and it takes a ton to change my mind if I set it on something. The analyzing stage takes years before getting in this stage but anyway.
+I need to know what's going to happen to a detail before doing anything. I annoy my friends by wanting a minute sceduale whenever we do something. However I'm pretty spontaneous when the situation comes. For exaple on holiday I need to know what I'm going to do every day beforehand but when I get there I don't care anymore as long as everybody's happy.
-I can't relax before the work I'm supposed to do is done. For example if I have schoolwork for monday I do it all on friday so I don't have to stress about it. I don't handle stress well. At all.
+I relate to this a lot
-I have no need to impact humanity in general, only people near me

*ENFP*
+I still haven't made up my mind about this. Too many things to consider. And I like to talk about this 'cause thinking alone gets me nowhere. Scatter brained and no commitment anyone
+My sense of humour. It's terrible. E.g. if someone tells me I'm stupid I tell them that their face is stupid and that they smell bad just to throw the person off balance and diffuse the situation. I often have a witty comeback to everyhting.
+I'm messy and I don't care enough to do anything about it. No-one should ever give me important papers 'cause they're going to be 'somewhere in that pile of papers over there (I think)'.
+I love analyzing and talking about ideas just for the sake of analyzing and talking about ideas
+I don't do relationships and one big reason for that is that I don't like the idea of being chained to somebody
-I don't relate to this as much as EIE's description. I'm having hard time understanding the language in that description tho (damn you english)
-I don't think I have high energy levels. I enjoy kind of lazy activities the most. Just chilling and talking with friends is good.
-I'm not super independent. I do have a strong sense of self but often I find myself leaning on my best friends (I'm the youngest sibling, I bet you know how they are). On the other hand my enneagram type is 6w5. This type is apparently in a constant battle between connecting to people and being independent and I can really say that's very true when it comes to me.
-I'm not artistic.....? I mean I'm good at coming up with stories sinse my imagination is awesome and I do enjoy art but producing it.... nah.

So there. I'm still not sure. Also I'd like to add here this video of Emma Stone. 






I relate to her in many ways and I have hard time typing her for the same reasons I have hard time typing myself. She blurts out stuff (Fi) but right away realizes what she said and apologises for doing so (Fe..?). She decided to be actor at very young age and she is one now (Ni) but her speech is scattered as fuck (Ne). She's said that she doesn't really care about appearance (lack of Se? idk tho). Her sense of humour and silliness, and even the energy levels are similar to mine. I think she might be same type as I am. Same goes for Jennifer Lawrence. 

So yeah help please and sorry


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Btw lovely how this thread seems to be as confused about my type as my brain is


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Straystuff said:


> Btw lovely how this thread seems to be as confused about my type as my brain is


Look into functions enfp is completely different than enfj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Look into functions enfp is completely different than enfj
> k


Been there, done that. At this point I could probably write a book about their functions alone. As I mentioned before this is more of an issue of me being terrible at reading myself and I think too much. 

Functions mimic each other. You can act the same way with both external and internal function in many situations, your motivations are just different. E.g. Fe and Fi. You might be extremely empathetic with both. You may feel you need to change the mood of your environment with both. With Fe it comes naturally, with Fi it's 'cause you have developed internal morals that tell you you want harmony in your group of friends.

If this was easy I would've made up my mind up already


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Look into functions enfp is completely different than enfj
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. 










Huge differences though both might work toward the same goal of somehow moving people or advancing some human centered purpose. INFJs and INFPs also are included here. 

ENFJs judge before they perceive so their Ni-Se works to support what their Fe has already evaluated to be of value. This make them proactive in disseminating information ( which makes them Js) rather than _reactive_ in interpreting information which makes for more P attitudes such as ENFP. An example would be the picture posted above. ENFJs are not really listeners in so much as they are speakers. They have already determined what is good for the 'class' and use their talents ensure that everyone is learning. The goal of the ENFJ is to teach people whereas the the goal of the ENFP is have themselves motivate other people. There kind of sounds the same but the subjects are different. For the ENFJ the subject is other people where as for the ENFP the subject is themselves. This isn't selfish as it sounds. ENFPs seek to better themselves and the through 'osmosis' support others with their awesomeness . ENFJs are definitely altruistic in the sense that they will often put others' needs before their own but do not struggle with this internally such as INFJs do. ENFJs are quite happy to be the glue that holds everyone together where as ENFPs will care more about keeping themselves together internally but Ne-Te demands they 'inspire' others.

ENFJ would say ' I get my strength from helping others and others will too' 
ENFP would say ' I get my strength within myself and want others discover that strength within themselves too' 

We ENTPs think about space sharks and zombie unicorns instead. :tongue:


----------



## Tonic (Jun 17, 2014)

I would go different way.
Take a look on ESTJ.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Space sharks and zombie unichorns  Holy shit that sounds awesome. If you ever stumble on a show called Doctor Who watch that and then become a writer of that 'cause it sound to me that you have what it takes.

I think the biggest problem is that the way I act and think depends a lot of the situation. My family sees me as the over-sensitive but undoubtedly nice and street-smart rebel -girl who never gets things done on my own but who at the same time wants complete independence. When I was a teen I was a complete emo-kid: I dressed in the weirdest outfits and my hair went through the rainbow, all my friends were the freaks 'cause I was, and my life goal was pretty much to be better than the idiots in my school in the future 'cause I was smarter than them but awkward as fuck (good times.....). These days this all has toned down a bit but I still have tattoos, style that stands out and I hold my views of life in a high importance. However I don't want to stand out 'cause 1) what I am is for me, not for others 2) I still want people to like me. I can be polite and charming for some time but I see no need to please people too long time: I want them to like me for who I am. I do want everyone around me to be happy and in harmony 'cause I know the feeling of being left out and a life of general hell because of this and that. I believe in karma and I don't understand why people would do things that makes others unhappy. I'm extremely open to ideas and people tend to open up to me 'cause they know that even if I disagree and tell them why in a great detail in the end I'm going to be on their side. I want people to be comfortable with their own mind no matter how fucked up it is and I want to help them to grow towards that happiness. I'm the person who is on the side of the underdog.

Wow a rant but there's some thoughts. I don't really trust people so I might come off differently here when compared to reality 'cause I try to be proper. Also it stresses me out a lot I can't see the person who I'm talking with (you might all think I'm stupid and that's usually a que for me to get the fuck out). So ahh. I need to end this rant now. So. End of rant.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Tonic said:


> I would go different way.
> Take a look on ESTJ.


HAhahahahahahaha no. I just, no. I come off as more logical than I am here, believe me. Also note that this is not my native language so it takes me around half an hour to make most of my posts. Lots and lots of editing and simplifying.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Straystuff said:


> Space sharks and zombie unichorns  Holy shit that sounds awesome. If you ever stumble on a show called Doctor Who watch that and then become a writer of that 'cause it sound to me that you have what it takes.
> 
> I think the biggest problem is that the way I act and think depends a lot of the situation. My family sees me as the over-sensitive but undoubtedly nice and street-smart rebel -girl who never gets things done on my own but who at the same time wants complete independence. When I was a teen I was a complete emo-kid: I dressed in the weirdest outfits and my hair went through the rainbow, all my friends were the freaks 'cause I was, and my life goal was pretty much to be better than the idiots in my school in the future 'cause I was smarter than them but awkward as fuck (good times.....). These days this all has toned down a bit but I still have tattoos, style that stands out and I hold my views of life in a high importance. However I don't want to stand out 'cause 1) what I am is for me, not for others 2) I still want people to like me. I can be polite and charming for some time but I see no need to please people too long time: I want them to like me for who I am. I do want everyone around me to be happy and in harmony 'cause I know the feeling of being left out and a life of general hell because of this and that. I believe in karma and I don't understand why people would do things that makes others unhappy. I'm extremely open to ideas and people tend to open up to me 'cause they know that even if I disagree and tell them why in a great detail in the end I'm going to be on their side. I want people to be comfortable with their own mind no matter how fucked up it is and I want to help them to grow towards that happiness. I'm the person who is on the side of the underdog.
> 
> Wow a rant but there's some thoughts. I don't really trust people so I might come off differently here when compared to reality 'cause I try to be proper. Also it stresses me out a lot I can't see the person who I'm talking with (you might all think I'm stupid and that's usually a que for me to get the fuck out). So ahh. I need to end this rant now. So. End of rant.


This here sounds very enfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Well yes wait for a second, my mood changes and then I start focusing on the stuff that's more ENFJ of me and I'll start sounding like one again. Sigh. 

The biggest problem as I said is that my behaviour is hardly consistent.

ps, this might also go to the ENFJ socionics version aka EIE, and Ni subtype. So. Not that easy.


----------



## Tonic (Jun 17, 2014)

Your words:


> +I think I use Ne, Te and Si???


ENFP - Ne-Fi-Te-Si
ESTJ - Te-Si-Ne-Fi
These are the same functions so maybe you should check and read. Just in a case...




> Also note that this is not my native language


So is mine :wink:


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Tonic said:


> Your words:
> 
> ENFP - Ne-Fi-Te-Si
> ESTJ - Te-Si-Ne-Fi
> ...


Wow congraz for the great language skills! I couldn't tell at all.

But yup, you have a point there. If I had to say which functions I can see myself using more than others I'd say Fi and Fe, Si, Ti, and Ni or Ne. Also I think I have a strong feeling function (whatever it is) and a function that makes me want to analyze everything (Ne-Te or Si).

I'm not sure you can cram all these up in a same type


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

Straystuff said:


> If I had to say which functions I can see myself using more than others I'd say Fi and Fe, Si, Ti, and Ni or Ne. Also I think I have a strong feeling function (whatever it is) and a function that makes me want to analyze everything (Ne-Te or Si).
> 
> I'm not sure you can cram all these up in a same type


Well I think we use all the functions; it's just that some are stronger than others. If I want to type someone in real life, for example, I look at their two strongest functions and see if the inferior matches. So in your case, I would look at whether you use Ne/Fi or Fe/Ni and then see if inferior Si or inferior Ti describe you better. The third one in your stack will fall into place from there, once you work out the auxiliary.

I would agree that the last "rant" you posted sounded more ENFP. I think that my Fi sometimes looks like Fe, for the reason that I value harmony, and I remember how it feels to be treated unkindly by people and don't want to do that myself. If someone were to say to me, "You should be kind to everyone you meet," my first question would be, "Why?" But because of my experiences I understand how hurtful it is, and so I've come to my own conclusion that it's not a nice thing to do. If I could sleep at night after being mean to someone, though, I probably wouldn't be so worried about it.

Ja kirjoitat hyvin englantia. Älä huole!


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

Doesn't the fact she is clearly beating herself up over being "indecisive" and pondering things too much point to J over P? 

meh, what do I know though. I'm a grown man that still drinks Cherry Koolaid. Mah lips oso red.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

noz said:


> Doesn't the fact she is clearly beating herself up over being "indecisive" and pondering things too much point to J over P?


Not if it's an inferior, stressed out Si seeking detailed information.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

ElliCat said:


> Well I think we use all the functions; it's just that some are stronger than others. If I want to type someone in real life, for example, I look at their two strongest functions and see if the inferior matches. So in your case, I would look at whether you use Ne/Fi or Fe/Ni and then see if inferior Si or inferior Ti describe you better. The third one in your stack will fall into place from there, once you work out the auxiliary.
> 
> I would agree that the last "rant" you posted sounded more ENFP. I think that my Fi sometimes looks like Fe, for the reason that I value harmony, and I remember how it feels to be treated unkindly by people and don't want to do that myself. If someone were to say to me, "You should be kind to everyone you meet," my first question would be, "Why?" But because of my experiences I understand how hurtful it is, and so I've come to my own conclusion that it's not a nice thing to do. If I could sleep at night after being mean to someone, though, I probably wouldn't be so worried about it.
> 
> Ja kirjoitat hyvin englantia. Älä huole!


Ohh, thank you for those links, that's actually an area I haven't studied so much yet 

Ja kas kanssasuomalainen! Siis kyllähän tää kieli multa sujuu mutta ei yhtään niin sutjakkaasti kun mitä äidinkieli. Vähän sellainen olo hetkittäin että osaisin selittää asioita monta kertaa nopeammin/paremmin omalla kielellä (ei sinänsä ylläri mutta niin.) Sitten vielä nää kulttuurierot: mites selität Amerikkalaiselle että Suomalaiset ei katso toisiaan silmiin pitkiä aikoja vaikka se kuinka olisi MBTI-tyypille kuuluva piirre. Anteeksi tää kakkosrant, mutta kerrankin joku joka ehkäpä ymmärtää.


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

Indecisive could also be a type 6 thing, couldn't it?


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Can someone tell me/ guide me to good links about Se as tertiary function? Cause that is one of the strongest arguments I have against being an ENFJ. I just don't see it in my life tbh.


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

Straystuff said:


> Ja kas kanssasuomalainen! Siis kyllähän tää kieli multa sujuu mutta ei yhtään niin sutjakkaasti kun mitä äidinkieli. Vähän sellainen olo hetkittäin että osaisin selittää asioita monta kertaa nopeammin/paremmin omalla kielellä (ei sinänsä ylläri mutta niin.) Sitten vielä nää kulttuurierot: mites selität Amerikkalaiselle että Suomalaiset ei katso toisiaan silmiin pitkiä aikoja vaikka se kuinka olisi MBTI-tyypille kuuluva piirre. Anteeksi tää kakkosrant, mutta kerrankin joku joka ehkäpä ymmärtää.


Hupsis! Mä en oikeasti puhu suomea sujuvasti mut haluaisin parantaa siitä tulevaisuudessa. Äidinkieleni on englanti. Tietysti kulturrierot ovat tärkeät - esim. mun poikaystäväni on ENTP mutta se ei oo niin äänekästä ja.... seurallista? kuin amerikkalaiset extrovertit. Voi olla, että sinä on samankaltainen. Prkl mun suomea on aika hirveä anteeksi!!!

But yeah, it's one thing to know what the functions do, and another to see how each of them work in your stacking. The way I experience Si is going to be different to an ENFP, or to a Si-dom like ISFJ.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Is indecision really a J or type 6 thing? <.<
There are so many reasons behind someone's indecisiveness and she seems to know who she is, she's just very confused by all of the definitions and I can understand that because sometimes even completely different functions can look so darn similar.

She sounds more like an ENFP to me. Maybe a 2w3 or 9w1 one? 
But it's something she and only she can be completely sure about.


----------

